# How to protect Fog lamps?



## jeffherz (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a 2002 Maxima SE and the fog lamps have been broken by road hazards.
I have purchased very costly replacements and I am ready to install...but obviously the chance of breaking is ver likely to happen again. I am looking for any method to protect the fog lamps...wire cages, coatings, etc...but can't find any products that have been designed for this purpose. The dealer was no help. Has anyone solved this problem. Thanks in advance.

,


----------



## rusty (Oct 29, 2004)

Check out www.allsaver.com. They make clear, tape type products for headlamp protection etc.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I got wire stone guards after getting a big ding in one of my headlamps, I have glass lamphousing.

I'm not too sure that the plastic film is enough for the kind of rock that really cause damage.


----------



## jeffherz (Oct 29, 2004)

Are these wire stoneguards a commerical product? Do you recall where they are available? A particular brand? 
I have been into Shucks and a few others who had nothing specifically for the Maxima.


----------



## jeffherz (Oct 29, 2004)

Rusty, 

It is an excellent suggestion...and I went to the website. The problem I see is that they only sell this clear tape in very large rolls...at a cost of several hundred dollars...can one just buy a few square feet...all I need is 2 feet worth.


----------



## rusty (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh I see.....give them a call. I'm sure they can hook you up with a distributer either in your area or mail order. I have purchased other type of tape directly from them. Maybe they'll work something out?


----------

